# Ludington State Campgrounds



## GuT_PiLe (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey all, 

Just curious about what you think the best section to book in this park is?

Cedar, Beechwood, or Pine, or does it really matter and all are on par with each other.

I'll most likely be bringing my small 12ft boat bass boat, but if not 
(trailer may not be up for the trip) I will be fishing one way or another!

This will be our first trip to ludington, we finally got a reservation. That place is TOUGH to book!

Thanks for any info you can provide!


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

for the life of me I cant remember the one that is way in the back, and been going there for years and years and years and years..(NEED MORE COFFEE)...always prefer the the far back, walking distance to the boardwalk, near the boat launch, and close to the dam....always seems to have more dogs tho than the other two...


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

Beechwood section is where you'll want to be. It's nearest lost and hamlin lakes and the dam. The sites nearest the north west end are near a large boardwalk where boats can be tied up. Those sites are tough to get though. Bring the bikes if you have kids. There are some spots to fish off the shore along the lost lake trail on the hamlin lake side of the trail. The dam area has never been very productive for me. That area gets pounded pretty hard.


----------



## GuT_PiLe (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks guys for the great info!

Good lord its hard to book that place!


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

GuT_PiLe said:


> Thanks guys for the great info!
> 
> Good lord its hard to book that place!


Trying to figure out what all the hoopla is bout for that place. I know somebody there has referred more than one youth group to us, and a few individuals. 

But i need to see what they do different than us since we are under booked and they are over booked. 

Anybody want to educate me on why?

Hoffmaster in Muskegon.. (NO offense intended). but I don't get it, that place is always booked. I Helped friends set up there years ago (borrowing my camper). I scratch my head.

What makes state campgrounds so popular when us smaller more flexible, cleaner private campgrounds aren't as booked, and we normally charge less with more activities.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Basically, with Ludington State Park...we have our reputation. People hear about it, people want to camp with us. 

We have the dam, 7 miles of paved pathways, 15miles of hiking trails, 5,500 acres of which a condensed 200 have any structures. The rest is vast and open.

We border Hamlin Lake and have 8miles of beautiful Lake MI beachfront. Not to mention Big Sable Point Lighthouse. 

Not to mention a great friendly staff...well, depending oh who you talk to.:lol:

If you're wanting to take your boat, back Beechwood is the place to be. Sites 290-354...puts you right on the boardwalk where you can moor(sp) your rig to our boardwalk.


----------



## weekendredneck (Feb 16, 2002)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Basically, with Ludington State Park...we have our reputation. People hear about it, people want to camp with us.
> 
> We have the dam, 7 miles of paved pathways, 15miles of hiking trails, 5,500 acres of which a condensed 200 have any structures. The rest is vast and open.
> 
> ...


All that and sand dunes! We try to hit Ludingron State Park at least 2 times a year.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Basically, with Ludington State Park...we have our reputation. People hear about it, people want to camp with us.
> 
> We have the dam, 7 miles of paved pathways, 15miles of hiking trails, 5,500 acres of which a condensed 200 have any structures. The rest is vast and open.
> 
> ...


We've had somebody there refer folks to us a few times. to include a couple of your youth groups. that canadian guy that does troubled children camping for a month straight and the bicycle club of teens and one or two others.

That makes you guys sound spectactular, but what about the other lessor ones?

It's obvious that I've never been to yours or I'd remember it.


----------



## spy1o1 (Dec 17, 2007)

Camped at ludington state park April 1-3 and the place had one other camper. We had to search for a site without snow. The park was packed with wild life. deer were all over the campground (you could almost pet them), saw 2 grey fox, and of course the raccoons visit at night. Saw some monster walleye at the dam and caught some perch.


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

Good luck getting a reservation, they make it damn near impossible for 6 months before, sucks I will never try again I hate that overcrowded city in the woods!:rant:
There I feel better


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

spy1o1 said:


> Camped at ludington state park April 1-3 and the place had one other camper. We had to search for a site without snow. The park was packed with wild life. deer were all over the campground (you could almost pet them), saw 2 grey fox, and of course the raccoons visit at night. Saw some monster walleye at the dam and caught some perch.


Were you the fine folks that camped on 129&129a?


----------



## spy1o1 (Dec 17, 2007)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Were you the fine folks that camped on 129&129a?


That was us!


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

You picked a good weekend to camp. Weather forcast was horrible, yet stayed nice, and the following weekends we've had a good number of sites occupied.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

Overdew said:


> Good luck getting a reservation, they make it damn near impossible for 6 months before, sucks I will never try again I hate that overcrowded city in the woods!:rant:
> There I feel better


Nobody can. 

And we are proud, but by golly, literally, you are the first I've ever heard complain about Ludington State Park (well other than not being able to get in when they wanted in..). <don't miss understand me, I'm in now way affiliated with them, but our customers love them, and I've learned a certain affection for them via our customers talking about them.>

what type of campground are you used to camping in?

I'm guessing, like me, they enjoy constructive criticism. Over crowed? in what way (other than the spacious, well spaced site being occupied)? What gave it the city appearance to you? Or are you ranting because other folks got their reservations in before yours or?


----------

